# RTA - Rutila Resources



## System (17 August 2010)

Forge was established in 2009 as a resource and energy exploration company. The Company's primary objective is to build a resource and energy company at a time when the global demand for resources and energy is high.

Forge has reached agreement with Australian-American Mining Corporation N.L. for the acquisition of their Australian based exploration and resource assets.

In addition to advancing the exploration and development of these projects and in accordance with its charter, Forge will also seek to acquire or participate in additional resource and energy projects in Australia and overseas.

http://www.forgeresources.com.au


----------



## explod (13 May 2011)

*Re: FRG - Forge Resources*

Dropped 100% yesterday, does anyone know what gives here ?


----------



## nioka (13 May 2011)

*Re: FRG - Forge Resources*



explod said:


> Dropped 100% yesterday, does anyone know what gives here ?




If it dropped 100% that equals 0, or lost the lot. It would have to go up 100% to get back what is lost. There is a difference.


----------



## explod (13 May 2011)

*Re: FRG - Forge Resources*



nioka said:


> If it dropped 100% that equals 0, or lost the lot. It would have to go up 100% to get back what is lost. There is a difference.




Yep, a bit dramatic, a half retracement it was = 50%.  But out of curiosity now note that shareholders of LYC have been successful it seems in stopping the sale of crown by the dodgy looking inside deal.  (details in the LYC thread)

Well done and a shame as it seems that Gumby Learner who was a big agitator in this is no longer with us to discuss the results of the very good outcome in my view for shareholders of LYC.


----------



## System (11 November 2013)

*Re: FRG - Forge Resources*

On September 30th, 2013, Forge Resources Limited (FRG) changed its name to Rutila Resources Limited (RTA).


----------



## Kremmen (28 February 2014)

RTA has had a massive rise recently, after announcing an agreement to provide FMS with access to the new port facility which RTA is planning to build.


----------



## System (1 September 2015)

On August 31st, 2015, Rutila Resources Limited (RTA) was removed from the ASX's official list following the completion of the compulsory acquisition by TIO (NZ) Limited of all the ordinary shares in the Company it did not already own.


----------

